# RC controlled cars....help



## Hicky (23 Jun 2020)

I’ve said to my second born I’d get him a reasonable RC car. The ones he has from Smyths etc bought by my devoted parents are on for laminated floor but struggle on anything else.
I remember a rip snorter of a Tamiya when I was a kid. It was that fast I crashed my friends that often I was banned. 
Now, what’s the modern version of such machine that isn’t going to break the bank and will go over a carpark or a lawn?
Ps I know nothing about them now. Help 🤗


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Tamiya still make them, even re-released some of their older models. 
Kyosho and hpi are two more that spring to mind.

What's your limit and what do you expect from it.


----------



## midlife (23 Jun 2020)

There's a thread on lfgss called tamiya which seems to have quite a few posts


https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/177365/?offset=1400


----------



## Hicky (23 Jun 2020)

Limit £100 or have really not got a clue😬 poss £150, he’s 11 and will lose interest soon enough and although I’ll have a go I’ll get bored too. Thanks for the steer on the models to look at.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Buggy?





https://www.modelsport.co.uk/tamiya-rising-fighter/rc-car-products/31173
There's a few others on there.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Jun 2020)

You'll have to up your budget for a 'proper' RC. 

I used to be into RC years ago and I was looking at them a couple of months ago, (furlough boredom I think), and IIRC for something like the Tamiya Monster Beetle, with paint, radio, charger(s) and batteries, it was coming in at £200+, even £250+ depending on which radio, charger(s) and batteries you choose.

I suspect used prices will probably be more than buoyant ATM as well due to folk being stuck at home.

The Rising Fighter above will still need paint, a radio, charger(s) and batteries don't forget, but Modelsport is a great site for looking at the available options.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jun 2020)

For a Tamiya buggy etc need the kit, a simple two channel radio, 8.4 battery pack, charger and two standard servos. You might find something secondhand locally on gumtree.
I used to work for Ripmax their shops are now closed but are online now. Seems like they now sell complete electric buggy kits:
http://www.ripmax.com/Category_List.aspx?Category=040-033
All are built up include the radio, looks like a slow charger is included but you might like a fast one to avoid the interminable wait. Good idea to get a second battery so you won’t have to wait while one is charging. They offer spares too which you’ll find is pretty useful.
A controller with a side mounted steering wheel might be easier for your boy rather than sticks.
Shame I’m not in the U.K. I have a lovely 1/12th scale Tamiya F1 car I could have let you have for a few quid.but might just be too fast even for the car park.




I see it’s priced now at $170 just the car, ouch.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

smokeysmoo said:


> You'll have to up your budget for a 'proper' RC.
> 
> I used to be into RC years ago and I was looking at them a couple of months ago, (furlough boredom I think), and IIRC for something like the Tamiya Monster Beetle, with paint, radio, charger(s) and batteries, it was coming in at £200+, even £250+ depending on which radio, charger(s) and batteries you choose.
> 
> ...


I picked the ModelSport site because it's one place to see the different kits available, with shops/outlets over the country.

What price on the F1 car, and is it one of the four wheel drive versions.


----------



## keithmac (24 Jun 2020)

I bought my lad a HPI Nitro fueled truck a few years back, used it 5 times and hasn't moved since!.


----------



## Broadside (24 Jun 2020)

I used https://www.wonderlandmodels.com they were very good

I bought a Tamiya Sand Viper to build with my son, he learnt a lot from it and really enjoyed it.

Add £75 on top of the kit price for radio, batteries and a fast charger, they do a kit called a Race Oack which includes everything you need. I remember only having a slow charger as a kid and it really annoyed me, having a fast charger is a must.

You should be able to get everything you need for £150 so long as you get one of the cheaper models. Wherever you buy it make sure it includes the speed control module, lots on eBay don’t so they look cheaper but end up costing more.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jun 2020)

F1 cars can only really be run on very a smooth surface because of their low ground clearance. They share a chassis with the Group C sportscar models, one of which I had. The drive gear used to protrude below the chassis and any tiny stones used to get picked up and jam between the teeth on that and the pinion.

For an eleven year old I'd go for a rally car or a buggy.


----------



## Hicky (24 Jun 2020)

I think I’m going to have a look round for a Ripmax after having a look on YouTube. They seem quick enough on a variety of surfaces.
Thank you for the input.👍


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> I think I’m going to have a look round for a Ripmax after having a look on YouTube. They seem quick enough on a variety of surfaces.
> Thank you for the input.👍


Whatever you get, enjoy building and running it.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2020)

I bought the grandson one a couple of years ago, 7.2v battery, bought the whole kit, think it was around £150, but it did mean that if he broke any part you could buy spares, that's one of the problems with the cheaper ones if something breaks you have to throw it away.


----------



## keithmac (24 Jun 2020)

I always wanted a Tamiya Grasshopper, might buy myself one for Christmas!.


----------



## Mark Grant (24 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> I think I’m going to have a look round for a Ripmax after having a look on YouTube. They seem quick enough on a variety of surfaces.
> Thank you for the input.👍



Ripmax are a distributor, they sell some stuff under their name but don't make it.
I've been a modeller for many years, my mate runs West London Models and I often pop in and help him ( I have done for years). I would definately recommend a Tamiya buggy, the Rising Fighter is the best starter, as in cheapest. It has a self coloured body so no need to buy paint. Tamiya have a good parts supply which will be invaluable when (not if) your kid hits a kerb or tree and you need new A arms.. Tamiya have been around for years and they work! Just folow the instructions and you will have a good R/C buggy. The only returns we get are due to customers mistakes. 
As already mentioned do be aware that some reailers are taking out the Electronic Speed Control, removing the 'included' sticker from the box and selling at a slightly lower price. You then have to buy one for £ 40! We have had words with the rep but there is nothing that can be done.
In addition to the buggy the radio set with servo for the steering & battery will cost about £70, an extra battery is a good idea if funds will run to it.
Tamiya and other good makes are 'models' the stuff from Smyths are toys.
If you buy a buggy and radio set at the same time my mate takes 10% off the total, he is usually very keen on prices but I think he may be out of Rising Fighters, I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## beepbeep (24 Jun 2020)

I build 1/8th scale 4x4 racing vehicles and use a company called Modelsport in Otley West Yorkshire......great range of products and very helpful.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I bought the grandson one a couple of years ago, 7.2v battery, bought the whole kit, think it was around £150, but it did mean that if he broke any part you could buy spares, that's one of the problems with the cheaper ones if something breaks you have to throw it away.


Most of the parts are common to more than one car/buggy, within the Tamiya range at least.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2020)

keithmac said:


> I always wanted a Tamiya Grasshopper, might buy myself one for Christmas!.


My first R/C car, sometime in the early eighties. I also have the Rising Fighter as mentioned by @Mark Grant.


----------



## xzenonuk (16 Jul 2020)

Broadside said:


> I used https://www.wonderlandmodels.com they were very good
> 
> I bought a Tamiya Sand Viper to build with my son, he learnt a lot from it and really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



i can also recommend the tamiya sand viper dt-02 chassis, the kit version that is, just avoid the ready to run version as it is lower specced.

the sand viper is one of my favourite ones and i have a lot, it is decent enough on the stock motor to start with but can also handle faster stuff later if you upgrade the stock esc and motor, im running mine on a traxxas xl-5 esc with a 2s lipo on a brushed 17 turn motor and it is pretty fast, motor getting a bit to hot gonna gear it down :P

had it about 10 years and only broke both the shock towers in that time as far is i know, mostly used in the street, actually bought a second kit when i seen one cheap just for spares and hardly used any 

https://www.modelsport.co.uk/tamiya-sand-viper-dt-02-/rc-car-products/25688

grabbed a grass hopper about 6 weeks ago for garden use and it has dug up massive holes 












very heavy use and abuse on the stock motor with a 4000 mah nimh batt that lasts forever and it has dug up the big hole in the pic :P


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

Take a look at Wheelspin Models. I found them to be really helpful. I'm sure if you e-mail them with your budget and desires they might be able to make some sensible suggestions (I resurrected my Tamiya Calsonic Skyline during lockdown!).


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> Take a look at Wheelspin Models. I found them to be really helpful. I'm sure if you e-mail them with your budget and desires they might be able to make some sensible suggestions (I resurrected my Tamiya Calsonic Skyline during lockdown!).


This one?
https://therailwayconductor.co.uk/s...uct/tamiya-24184-calsonic-nissan-skyline-gt-r


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

wheelspin models and modelsport are decent, i have heard mixed things about wonderland models, a delivery guy came with groceries when i was working in the garden on a thunder tiger xxb and had a chat with him, says he recently built a tamiya monster beetle bought from wonderland, apparently he wasnt to happy with after sales support and not the first time i have heard that.

getting most of my stuff from model sport at the moment and just bought one of these https://www.modelsport.co.uk/tamiya-lunch-box-black-edition/rc-car-products/370624 plus the full bearings for 9 quid to use in my garden, gonna dig bigger holes


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> For a Tamiya buggy etc need the kit, a simple two channel radio, 8.4 battery pack, charger and two standard servos. You might find something secondhand locally on gumtree.
> I used to work for Ripmax their shops are now closed but are online now. Seems like they now sell complete electric buggy kits:
> http://www.ripmax.com/Category_List.aspx?Category=040-033
> All are built up include the radio, looks like a slow charger is included but you might like a fast one to avoid the interminable wait. Good idea to get a second battery so you won’t have to wait while one is charging. They offer spares too which you’ll find is pretty useful.
> ...



mechanical speed controllers are no longer a thing, the esc replaces the 2nd servo for throttle, only need a steering servo now and the esc regulates the power so that there is no longer any need for a hump back battery for the radio gear unless your using a nitro one, every thing is powered from the main battery now 

dang that is a nice looking car, hold on to it 

a 8.4 pack is a 7 cell nimh or a fully charged 2s lipo, id go for a 6 cell nimh at 7.2 volts to start with 

running 7.2 volts on these dad has the orange one 






before any one asks, dad spray painted his wheels :P


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> https://therailwayconductor.co.uk/s...uct/tamiya-24184-calsonic-nissan-skyline-gt-r



That's the car, but that's the 1:24 scale model. I have this one:

https://tamiyabase.com/tamiya-models/58255






Although for reasons known only to me 16 years ago I painted it red rather than blue. Still a fun little car though.


----------



## wafter (17 Jul 2020)

If you're "serious" I think you can do a lot better than Tamiya, although they're still decent for casual use and have a lot of old skool appeal.

I went on a nostalgia bender a while ago and was surprised by how relatively cheap the kits are considering 25yrs of inflation have occurred since I last paid attention - I assume all the manufacturing's been off-shored to China and the tooling costs were recouped long ago.

There are some great videos of youtube of the older Tamiya models (which they still do select re-releases of) fitted with modern brushless motors and they're insanely fast (although in your case I'm sure the standard motor would be most appropriate; at least to start with). I considered one for a while but it would basically be an expensive exercise with no tangible practical application at all, so I binned the idea.

Were I to indulge I'd probably sidestep the total nostalgia bender and go for a later-type stadium truck; chassis-wise basically a buggy with larger wheels so more capable on less accommodating surfaces


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> If you're "serious" I think you can do a lot better than Tamiya, although they're still decent for casual use and have a lot of old skool appeal.
> 
> I went on a nostalgia bender a while ago and was surprised by how relatively cheap the kits are considering 25yrs of inflation have occurred since I last paid attention - I assume all the manufacturing's been off-shored to China and the tooling costs were recouped long ago.
> 
> ...



in ten years of abusing my sand viper.... i had it up a quarry and a hpi nitro savage ran it it over and knackered my front suspension tower, ten years later recently i was cart wheeling it a lot and having loads of awkward jumps at high speed and i broke the back one recently, was lucky i had the spruce with both parts from ten years ago lol

go sand viper 

or just grab a bandit one of my other favs as it handles like a bath tub but is awesome fun https://www.modelsport.co.uk/traxxas-bandit-xl-5-id-rtr-blue-/rc-car-products/392844

bandit has bushings for the wheels so will cost a wee bit to get it fully ball raced.

i converted that to brushless and put its esc into my sand viper #


before any one asks the optional included pinion gear with bandit with 31 teeth has never been in anything i own, im not that mad, 10 scale 3s days are behind me


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

Also, if you don't read mandarin, the Tamiya instructions are pretty inpenetrable. I still have bits and pieces in a bag and *no* idea what they are for.


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> Also, if you don't read mandarin, the Tamiya instructions are pretty inpenetrable. I still have bits and pieces in a bag and *no* idea what they are for.



i call total bull on that, no problem reading tamiya manuals while building, got a grass hopper,a tt-01, db-01and a dt-02 under my belt and just bought the lunch box earlier, they are among the best and most easy to read manuals you could hope for and btw tamiya is japanese so where are you getting a dialect of chinese from???????

just wtf.... if any one has bits and pieces in a bag left over it proves they cannot follow simple instructions wow.... or they missed the fact that loads of tamiya kits share parts and not all are needed depending on what kit you build....

just wow either way....


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buggy?
> View attachment 532027
> 
> https://www.modelsport.co.uk/tamiya-rising-fighter/rc-car-products/31173
> There's a few others on there.



that is basically a hornet mark 3, almost bought one earlier, hornet and grasshoppers bigger brother for a more modern one seriously get a sand viper kit


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> i call total bull on that, no problem reading tamiya manuals while building, got a grass hopper,a tt-01, db-01and a dt-02 under my belt and just bought the lunch box earlier, they are among the best and most easy to read manuals you could hope for and btw tamiya is japanese so where are you getting a dialect of chinese from???????
> 
> just wtf.... if any one has bits and pieces in a bag left over it proves they cannot follow simple instructions wow.... or they missed the fact that loads of tamiya kits share parts and not all are needed depending on what kit you build....
> 
> just wow either way....


I got the job of sorting a misbuilt TL-01, suspension arms on the wrong ends, wrong screws used. That sort of thing.

Biggest problem was the superglue used on every part where the tube was shown in the instructions. They'd taken it as meaning the parts must be glued. Five tubes in total used.

Brought back because it "wouldn't go".


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> that is basically a hornet mark 3, almost bought one earlier, hornet and grasshoppers bigger brother for a more modern one seriously get a sand viper kit


To go along with the Boomerang, Bearhawk, Blackfoot, Wild Willy II, Mini, Beetle, Escort, Mercedes, Fighter buggy, Subaru?

TA-01, 02, 03, TL-01, M-02.


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I got the job of sorting a misbuilt TL-01, suspension arms on the wrong ends, wrong screws used. That sort of thing.
> 
> Biggest problem was the superglue used on every part where the tube was shown in the instructions. They'd taken it as meaning the parts must be glued. Five tubes in total used.
> 
> Brought back because it "wouldn't go".



ok i know the wee tube pic and their damn straight special if they used super glue instead of the included grease tube hahaha i found out last year that im autistic but im not that special lmao

cheers for the laugh  also feel sorry for you having to sort out all that crap


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

here is a well used tt-01 built properly :P







the boat behind is rc and use my dx6 on it has 3 2700mah nimhs in it 

yeh i some times fly helis and stuff as well, the dx6 is sweet for boats and helis 

use a dx3c on the cars mostly :P






have a speccy rx in it now, ditched the etronix one, 17 turn brushed with new brushes and 2s


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> i call total bull on that, no problem reading tamiya manuals while building, got a grass hopper,a tt-01, db-01and a dt-02 under my belt and just bought the lunch box earlier, they are among the best and most easy to read manuals you could hope for and btw tamiya is japanese so where are you getting a dialect of chinese from???????



Calm down. Ok, it's japanese script and not chinese. I still can't read it. I can't tell the difference between chinese, japanese and korean script either. 

If you are starting in the world of RC Cars from scratch using an old Tamiya (2003) tl01 based kit, *in my opinion *the instructions are not straight forward and it is very unclear what the spare parts are for. In my kit, it didn't help that the "controller" module wasn't the controller that originally shipped with the package and there is a separate loose piece of paper to tell you how to construct it and how it fits into the TL01 although there are oddities like the fact that the controller has a 4 x AA battery pack which doesn't have anywhere in the car to "go" other than to be gaffer taped to a side fin, thus affecting the balance.

It is just possible that people who aren't you, might find it more difficult to follow the instructions than you. I note you havent' built a TL-01 chassis. Is it possible that that chassis is a bit more of a pain? It's also possible that whoever sold the box to the person who gave it me as a present, subbed things which complicated the manual.

I also found it tricky to cut out the mould properly as cut lines are not clear. I had to use a dremmel to sand the wheel arches to get them rounded. The painting was difficult, and the decals confusing as several did not seem to have a place on the car according to the manual.

I would not recommend the Tamiya Calsonic Skyline as a starter car to someone starting out with RC cars. It may be that newer models have improved instructions.

End of review.


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> To go along with the Boomerang, Bearhawk, Blackfoot, Wild Willy II, Mini, Beetle, Escort, Mercedes, Fighter buggy, Subaru?
> 
> TA-01, 02, 03, TL-01, M-02.



my turn to give you a laugh, got a thunder tiger xxt that i cannot get parts for, here is what one looks like with a massive bodge job, using hyper mini st arms on the back and hack sawing stuff and bodging stuff, it runs great 

4350kv motor (stock one is in my bandit and 3300kv) 2s lipo and vroom vroom it is nuts


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2020)

I have an old Baja Champ in the garage somewhere. I must dig it out for my son. I remember fitting a long of metal strip on the front as I kept chewing up teeth on the steering servo gears whenever I hit the slightest thing. I never really got into use it much, mainly because after 5 minutes the battery would die.


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

The rule is that the battery pack in the box lasts 10 minutes and takes 15 hours to charge. You have to then buy a better battery and a fast charger.


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> The rule is that the battery pack in the box lasts 10 minutes and takes 15 hours to charge. You have to then buy a better battery and a fast charger.



yeh sounds about right


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> Calm down. Ok, it's japanese script and not chinese. I still can't read it. I can't tell the difference between chinese, japanese and korean script either.
> 
> If you are starting in the world of RC Cars from scratch using an old Tamiya (2003) tl01 based kit, *in my opinion *the instructions are not straight forward and it is very unclear what the spare parts are for. In my kit, it didn't help that the "controller" module wasn't the controller that originally shipped with the package and there is a separate loose piece of paper to tell you how to construct it and how it fits into the TL01 although there are oddities like the fact that the controller has a 4 x AA battery pack which doesn't have anywhere in the car to "go" other than to be gaffer taped to a side fin, thus affecting the balance.
> 
> ...



wow.... chill out, they are only toys at the end of the day


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

Here's my calsonic looking messy as the switch has come unstuck again, and that battery thing..

Now all i need to do is get the dremmel out to sand the slot the main battery pack goes in as then end of my new battery pack won't quite go through...


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> View attachment 536473
> View attachment 536474
> 
> 
> ...




you could change the mechanical speed controller thing and ditch the servo linked to it if you got an esc, eletronic speed controller and then you could ditch the hump back as well 

nice looking car 

this esc would do the job https://www.modelsport.co.uk/hobbyw...ed-waterproof-esc-sbec/rc-car-products/404964

using this one in my tt-01 https://www.modelsport.co.uk/modelsport-uk-sniper-rv-12-assault/rc-car-products/37403


----------



## icowden (17 Jul 2020)

Aha... *that* looks like what it was supposed to come with. It's what the main manual shows in all the pictures and one of the factors in my pulling whats left of my hair out 20 years later. I imagine in 2003 it was more expensive so they swapped it for a cheaper option.

You do realise that I am now going to have to go shopping again....?

Any tips on repairing the shell (my daughter drove it at high speed into a kerb - I have nice crack and a little hole - she was forgiven as the car then repeatedly battered itself having dislodged the AA battery pack so it was out of control)

Thanks!


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> Aha... *that* looks like what it was supposed to come with. It's what the main manual shows in all the pictures and one of the factors in my pulling whats left of my hair out 20 years later. I imagine in 2003 it was more expensive so they swapped it for a cheaper option.
> 
> You do realise that I am now going to have to go shopping again....?
> 
> ...



hehe sounds like a good fun day 

im not so sure on fixing body shells but these guys will deffo know a lot more than me on every thing https://www.msuk-forum.co.uk/forums/

awesome forum and mostly freindly like here and they have a massive wealth of knowledge 

im super drunk on a drinking binge :P


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> View attachment 536473
> View attachment 536474
> 
> 
> ...


First picture shows why I never liked the TL-01. The Ariel coming up through the chassis half's, practically next to the receiver. Just waiting to be clamped and cut, in the worst place.

Have you used the power lead of the speed controller, and ditched the 4 AA batteries


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> First picture shows why I never liked the TL-01. The Ariel coming up through the chassis half's, practically next to the receiver. Just waiting to be clamped and cut, in the worst place.



a esc would free tons of space and he could whack in any rx unit with some double sided sticky tape 

also icowden happy shopping, rc models get dang pricey  https://www.modelsport.co.uk/ happy shopping


----------



## gunja99 (17 Jul 2020)

Oh I hate this forum. Just got into a new hobby (cycling), which turns out costs a lot (shud have stuck with just running), and now here I am tempted by yet another new hobby, though been considering it for years unlike cycling which anyone at my running club will tell you... I hate MAMILs, and now I am one


----------



## xzenonuk (17 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Oh I hate this forum. Just got into a new hobby (cycling), which turns out costs a lot (shud have stuck with just running), and now here I am tempted by yet another new hobby, though been considering it for years unlike cycling which anyone at my running club will tell you... I hate MAMILs, and now I am one



nah im prettysure once u see this https://www.modelsport.co.uk/ (whistles the other way)


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

@xzenonuk, if you want speed, attach(firmly) one of these to your car/buggy.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> @xzenonuk, if you want speed, attach(firmly) one of these to your car/buggy.
> View attachment 536640



lmao i was drunk enough to try that :P

might be a bit slow to keep up with dads triton on 3s though lmao


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> lmao i was drunk enough to try that :P
> 
> might be a bit slow to keep up with dads triton on 3s though lmao


Really test your tracking though.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Really test your tracking though.



true but i could always use one of them in a rc tank


----------



## gunja99 (5 Aug 2020)

Ahh bugger, ordered the sand viper. Hope everything in that bundle is what I need, and I got the paint too


----------



## OldManGraham (5 Aug 2020)

I love Vanessa's Lunchbox myself 👀👍😳


----------



## xzenonuk (6 Aug 2020)

heres the lunchie and dads pumpkin he bought for the garden after seeing how fun my lunchie was, both have oil shocks now and 5th shocks etc 


















gunja99 said:


> Ahh bugger, ordered the sand viper. Hope everything in that bundle is what I need, and I got the paint too



sand viper is a solid kit and my one is too powerful for my garden, viper kit should come with fullbearings etc 

heres mine over 10 year old and has really been abused and even ran over by a big nitro savage 






what colour u doing your viper? what bundle u pick?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> heres the lunchie and dads pumpkin he bought for the garden after seeing how fun my lunchie was, both have oil shocks now and 5th shocks etc
> 
> View attachment 540017
> 
> ...


Aside from the rear wing, looks a lot like their Bearhawk when the body is removed.


----------



## xzenonuk (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aside from the rear wing, looks a lot like their Bearhawk when the body is removed.
> View attachment 540025



i used to drool at that in the argos catalogue when i was a kid and never got one lol edit: yeh i see how the tub is a similar shape 

just took some viper pics like the bottom of the chassis, im gonna need to start using parts out the spare kit i got proper, chassis and one side of gear box need replaced :P

been on 3 screws holding gear box in for about 5 years lol










knackered the yellow spoiler beyond repair so back to green, i was cart wheeling it though lol





pretty tough model


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

WOw brilliant stuff. You been following me on that other forum, but here is what I managed to finish in under 24 hours!

The kit included basic RC, 2 batteries, charger, and the servo. Wasn't too bad and instructions clear, just the servo caused me some issues picking the right screw, etc


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

gunja99 said:


> WOw brilliant stuff. You been following me on that other forum, but here is what I managed to finish in under 24 hours!
> 
> The kit included basic RC, 2 batteries, charger, and the servo. Wasn't too bad and instructions clear, just the servo caused me some issues picking the right screw, etc


Out of interest, did you paint straight onto the washed bodyshell, or did you roughen the inner surface prior to painting?


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Out of interest, did you paint straight onto the washed bodyshell, or did you roughen the inner surface prior to painting?


Straight onto it washed. Does roughening it up make a bug difference? (totally new to all this). Really do like the gold despite being a little anxious when my daughter decided that's what she wanted (as the yellow was out of stock from where I bought it)


PS. the poor thing ended up in a river this afternoon.... Wasn't me driving, and he won't be having a go again for a while... Drying out in rice atm (the electronics!)


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Straight onto it washed. Does roughening it up make a bug difference? (totally new to all this). Really do like the gold despite being a little anxious when my daughter decided that's what she wanted (as the yellow was out of stock from where I bought it)
> 
> 
> PS. the poor thing ended up in a river this afternoon.... Wasn't me driving, and he won't be having a go again for a while... Drying out in rice atm (the electronics!)


The paint adheres better to a slightly rough surface better than a smooth one.

The switch is the weak point, in my opinion, when it comes to water.


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> The paint adheres better to a slightly rough surface better than a smooth one.
> 
> The switch is the weak point, in my opinion, when it comes to water.


Oh didn't remove or even look at the switch! Doh! Ho well, was only in (and not full submerged) for seconds. We'll see, it's got a good load of rubber on it... Ergh, cba now, just sad didn't get to use both full batteries in the lovely weather!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Oh didn't remove or even look at the switch! Doh! Ho well, was only in (and not full submerged) for seconds. We'll see, it's got a good load of rubber on it... Ergh, cba now, just sad didn't get to use both full batteries in the lovely weather!


I've run them in the wet, on snow/ice, so it's not the end!


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've run them in the wet, on snow/ice, so it's not the end!



Yeah know not the end, just depends if need to replace anything. Shouldn't have tried to continue, for a few seconds the drive stopped but the steering was still turning before removed battery. If it's just the motor then I'll be happy. If motor OK even happier.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Motor should be fine, they'll run under water being DC.

You've an ESC, which might be causing the motor problem you're having.


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Motor should be fine, they'll run under water being DC.
> 
> You've an ESC, which might be causing the motor problem you're having.


Yeah hope it's not that. More expensive for one thing. Though nothing too hard to swap out haha. We will see will keep you updated!


----------



## xzenonuk (10 Aug 2020)

hope all goes well gunja


----------



## gunja99 (12 Aug 2020)

Quick update... After a few days of drying out, a little bit of a clean of the chassis and velcroing the electronics back in, we're back in the game!


View: https://youtu.be/pvBVJ8U2mZg


----------



## xzenonuk (12 Aug 2020)

Gotta love the viper


----------



## gunja99 (12 Aug 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> Gotta love the viper


Aye, my guess that field flooded 5 hours after that video was taken! Hah!

Right done me RC phase, back to cycling


----------



## xzenonuk (15 Aug 2020)

bought one of these earlier https://www.modelsport.co.uk/hobbyw...ed-waterproof-esc-sbec/rc-car-products/404964

now i can finally get my thunder tiger drifter onto lipo with it's stock 17 turn motor (that melts tamiya connectors on nimhs) or do i put it into the lunchbox and see what a lunchie is like on 2s in the garden on stock motor.............

im edging to the lunchie as it has a ancient 4000mah nimh in it and i have a load of 2s lipos, then i could test one of they esc's out first hand before putting one in the power hungry drifter and buying another esc the same for it 

got new back tyres for my grasshopper coming too woot they finally came back into stock 

random pic of what my room is like charging the 2 2's batts for my hyper vse on ancient chargers for about 15-20 mins run time lol


----------



## tamiya (15 Aug 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> bought one of these earlier https://www.modelsport.co.uk/hobbyw...ed-waterproof-esc-sbec/rc-car-products/404964
> 
> now i can finally get my thunder tiger drifter onto lipo with it's stock 17 turn motor (that melts tamiya connectors on nimhs) or do i put it into the lunchbox and see what a lunchie is like on 2s in the



HW QR 1060 is best ESC ever for everything brushed, buy them by the dozen & chuck them into everything...  

Worth upgrading the battery plug though. When rewiring best not to cut the wires too short. PCB is potted to be waterproof, it won't be a simple task to unsolder & replace wires at the board.


----------



## xzenonuk (16 Aug 2020)

well i got it into the lunchie earlier, had to use a 4000mah battery as my bigger 5000mah ones catch on stuff in the battery tray, might be dremmel time lol

impressed with that esc for the price, found the wires a bit short but managed to work out where to position it so i don't need to remove the shell, got the power switch basically taped to the bottom of where the esc is sitting and the wire is long enough to plug in batts where it is sitting while the shell is on.

liking the extra punch on the stock motor and the nice consistent power that lipos give plus the water proofing for winter, just ordered one for dads pumpkin and another for my self plus a water proof cheapo servo as winter is coming, now im really hoping for snow this year lol 

got dad to solder a deans onto it as i suck at soldering and my bolt is cheap :P






edit: think i should put softer springs on the back, mum spilled a big bin with bin juice coming out it earlier in the garden so had to try the 2s lunchie outside the garden 

edit 2: since i have loads of spare stock motors i wonder if i should try a 3s lipo lol meh im drunk but a 3s would give it a nice kick up it's ass :P


----------



## xzenonuk (24 Aug 2020)

tamiya said:


> HW QR 1060 is best ESC ever for everything brushed, buy them by the dozen & chuck them into everything...
> 
> Worth upgrading the battery plug though. When rewiring best not to cut the wires too short. PCB is potted to be waterproof, it won't be a simple task to unsolder & replace wires at the board.



is there a awesome value waterproof esc for brushless motors as well?

only have a few brushed ones rest are brushless and not waterproof apart from the hyper vse which the manual says can drive under water if i remove the fan lol

edit: only need one to handle 2s and brushless motors up to 6000kv max but most are around the 3000-4250 range, really impressed with that 1060 for brushed ones, brushless equivalent?


----------



## Cycleops (24 Aug 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> is there a awesome value waterproof esc for brushless motors as well?


BiTD we used to put them in a balloon secured with an elastic band


----------



## byegad (24 Aug 2020)

keithmac said:


> I always wanted a Tamiya Grasshopper, might buy myself one for Christmas!.


I bought one for my kids when they were Young and while it was fun, a 4wd [mine was rwd only] is better.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Cycleops said:


> BiTD we used to put them in a balloon secured with an elastic band


Wasn't that the receiver?


----------



## Cycleops (24 Aug 2020)

Yes it was, but you could also do that with the esc


----------



## tamiya (24 Aug 2020)

xzenonuk said:


> is there a awesome value waterproof esc for brushless motors as well?
> 
> only have a few brushed ones rest are brushless and not waterproof apart from the hyper vse which the manual says can drive under water if i remove the fan lol
> 
> edit: only need one to handle 2s and brushless motors up to 6000kv max but most are around the 3000-4250 range, really impressed with that 1060 for brushed ones, brushless equivalent?



Sure HW makes XERUN line too, good value for their RRP.

Tamiya supply TBLE02 with some kits, that's a brushless ESC switchable to brushed. Can run sensored 10.5-16.5T I believe.

I personally like Traxxas VXL too, if you can find them cheap/used from any Traxxas owner that has upgraded. 

Fancier & dearer but I also run SpeedPassion Reventon; before that (& everything going waterproof) was a big Novak fan right from their first SS5800 then onto GTBs. Sadly Novak has shutdown.


Don't treat "waterproof" as "put them away Wet" though. The electronics might survive but the moving bits like bearings don't. Fans don't like water. Even the Traxxas VXL motor bearings will go rusty if left damp, it'll seize up and then burn everything next run.


----------



## xzenonuk (24 Aug 2020)

tamiya said:


> Sure HW makes XERUN line too, good value for their RRP.
> 
> Tamiya supply TBLE02 with some kits, that's a brushless ESC switchable to brushed. Can run sensored 10.5-16.5T I believe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help m8


----------

